# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Dang, my wife is mad at you all again!

## Don

So, I needed (wanted) to stop by Zoo Creatures in Plastow NH to grab some Jungle Mix since they don't have any at my local stores.  While there, I kept peeking in on a Dendrobates Leucomelas Bumblebee Dart and he was all alone and almost begging me to bring him to a new home.

I had to argue with him and he seems to have won the argument, thus, he told me I had to tell my wife it was all your faults again.  Its probably not the price of the frog but how much it costs to bring home the new Zoo Med 12x1212 and building supplies :-)


So sorry, but if she knocks at your door I'd just fall to the floor and play possum or something.
I'll try to have pics this weekend.

----------


## Thomas

Dang it Don! Not again! How good of a shot is she?! Don't you know not to argue with dartfrogs?! They always win!!

----------


## Don

> Dang it Don! Not again! How good of a shot is she?! Don't you know not to argue with dartfrogs?! They always win!!


Well, I'm not standing in front of her to find out since she has worked at a gun manufacturer for the last ten years.

I'm building an igloo out back right now since that is where I'm sleeping tonight.

----------


## Don

> I'll try to have pics this weekend.

----------


## Leefrogs

tell your wife that the poor frog needed a home, and that she's found a good one.  One little frog wink, and she'll melt. I see u have time to post Picts, thank you. And to mrs. Lisk, thank you for not pulling the plug out of the wall. We were all wanting to see.

----------


## Don

She actually laughs at me when I do these things and she knows to expect it.  As long as its not a snake or spider I;m all set :-)

Although I did take her to NERDS to handle some one of a kind ball pythons and see some 15 plus foot snakes and even be only feet away from several cobras on the floor :-)
I was waiting for her to be climbing my back with the cobras and she did get to hold a few ball pythons so she was a good sport for going.

----------


## Thomas

> I'm building an igloo out back right now since that is where I'm sleeping tonight.


Awesome! You get an internet connection in the igloo? I hear igloos are actually pretty nice on the inside. Will the dart frog be joining you in the igloo? Great looking frog by the way!!

----------


## Don

> Awesome! You get an internet connection in the igloo? I hear igloos are actually pretty nice on the inside. Will the dart frog be joining you in the igloo? Great looking frog by the way!!


Setting my cel phone up as a WiFi Hot Spot and hoping the laptop battery lasts more than 20 minutes since its now 2 degrees out.  My wife must be warming up to him since I can see she put a can of cat food out the back door for me to snack on.... shes probably laughing since I don't have a can opener in the igloo.



Can't wait to see how he adjusts to his new home.... he is already out this morning in the water dish so I'm thinking that is a great sign.

----------


## Leefrogs

Lmao, u 2 crack me up!!!!

----------


## bshmerlie

Isn't it amazing just how addictive the frog hobby can be? Like a potato chip..you can't just have one.

----------


## Don

> Isn't it amazing just how addictive the frog hobby can be? Like a potato chip..you can't just have one.


Exactly... and its not like this new little one doesn't need a few friends :-)
  I'm just wondering who in New England is supplying these Frogs to NERDS so I can get more.

----------


## Don

Well, the igloo came down since the neighbors 5 kids decided it would make for a great hill to slide down.  There goes a great place to hide while the wife is practicing her knife throwing form.

I was able to bolt up the stairs for a quick peek at the new Dart and he is super active during the day.  A little shy and hopefully not gun shy since the wife took a few warning shots while I was running for the mister earlier.

----------


## Kurt

When were you up at Zoo Creatures? I was there Tuesday night.

----------


## Thomas

> Well, the igloo came down since the neighbors 5 kids decided it would make for a great hill to slide down. There goes a great place to hide while the wife is practicing her knife throwing form.
> 
> I was able to bolt up the stairs for a quick peek at the new Dart and he is super active during the day. A little shy and hopefully not gun shy since the wife took a few warning shots while I was running for the mister earlier.


Those dang kids!! Don, I just want to say, I've never met your wife and yet she scares me. First you tell me she's worked with guns for a long time then you mention the knife throwing! Not to mention the fact you told her the dart frog was my fault! I'm glad the dart is ok. 

Did the mister survive the warning shots? I know how aggravating it is to try to mist your frogs and then realize there is a bullet hole in the bottom of your mister. By the way, I'm glad to here you got the internet connection figured out and I hope you can get the cat food open.

----------


## Don

> When were you up at Zoo Creatures? I was there Tuesday night.


I was there Friday morning.
    I'm up in Rochester so its only about a 50 minute drive.

I tried to get back down there Saturday but it was that or the new Yogi movie and the granddaughter opt'd for Yogi.

----------


## Don

> Those dang kids!! Don, I just want to say, I've never met your wife and yet she scares me. First you tell me she's worked with guns for a long time then you mention the knife throwing! Not to mention the fact you told her the dart frog was my fault! I'm glad the dart is ok. 
> 
> Did the mister survive the warning shots? I know how aggravating it is to try to mist your frogs and then realize there is a bullet hole in the bottom of your mister. By the way, I'm glad to here you got the internet connection figured out and I hope you can get the cat food open.


Well she definitely has her Latina temper too.  :EEK!:   I should have never taught her to shoot straight or load a gun.  The mister made it ok but her warning shot only tic'd her off more since the shot went through the floor into the bedroom and took out her iPod dock alarm clock.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I think I'll butter her up today .... so she doesn't get any traction if chasing me as I pass by.   I may also put cheesy puffs in her pistol so she thinks its loaded.  hmmm  probably not gonna work.

On a side note:  I am trying to feed the new Bumblebee Dart wingless friut flies this morning and not sure how many flies to put in....  I dropped in about 10.  I'll also need to find a sifter small enough to powder the little flies and not have them fall thru with the powder.

----------


## Leefrogs

now I see why she's mad. I looked back in archive, really can't call it that since it was only dec9th when u got red eyes!!! Lol. U gotta space em out more.  any way, they make tea tea sifters that are real fine mesh. I don't know how small flies are. But these things are like single serve sifters that close, ment for loose tea. The kind grandma would use.  Maybe something like that?

----------


## Don

> now I see why she's mad. I looked back in archive, really can't call it that since it was only dec9th when u got red eyes!!! Lol. U gotta space em out more.  any way, they make tea tea sifters that are real fine mesh. I don't know how small flies are. But these things are like single serve sifters that close, ment for loose tea. The kind grandma would use.  Maybe something like that?


Ah, shes already wondering if we should be working at finding him a few friends so shes good with what ever I do.

The Tea Sifters might just work.  The fruit flies are tiny so I'll have to try that or maybe one of the online stores has something too.  I just ordered the vitamins from Josh's Frogs so I should have them this week some time.

----------


## Don

> Isn't it amazing just how addictive the frog hobby can be? Like a potato chip..you can't just have one.


Yeah now the thought of only one more of these Darts is now at 2 to 3 more since the frit flies will never be eaten fast enough :-)
  Hey, thats my reasoning and I'm stickin' to it.

----------


## Thomas

> Yeah now the thought of only one more of these Darts is now at 2 to 3 more since the frit flies will never be eaten fast enough :-)
> Hey, thats my reasoning and I'm stickin' to it.


I like your logic! I used the same reasoning with white worms and salamanders. So maybe once I get my feeder roach colony going, I'll just have to find more frogs to control my supply of roaches :Big Grin: !

----------

